# world of reptiles erith



## naz90 (May 9, 2010)

went there yesterday and got our first corn snake Lola a snow corn going back on monday to pick up a male didnt have any in yesterday when i asked for 1 the man in shop got straight on the phone to a mate of his who is a breeder and than told me he would have one for me today so going back on monday to pick up :2thumb: really nice shop bit small but told me he can get anything i want in really clean all vivs was clean as well and all reps looked healthy and happy staff was nice and told me what i would need for my new snake and ask what i already had.
also told me that him and cold blooded are going to start selling rubs at cut prices as they have got a deal with suppliers 

really worth a look 
cheers
naz90


----------



## mork (Feb 18, 2010)

thats my local but i buy my food online as bigger worms and get more for your money

shop is ok and the man seems ok.

he was showing me a uromastyx recently, got tempted to get that or something else soon


----------



## Vermillon (Jan 9, 2010)

From looks of things Lola is dead.


----------



## brickdagecko (May 12, 2011)

didnt think it was a great shop imo most reps didnt have water in bowls and some didnt have a substrate


----------

